

Show HN: ElasticUI – AngularJS Directives for ElasticSearch - YousefED
http://www.elasticui.com

======
YousefED
Hi HN! Would appreciate any feedback on this project. It's something I think
is definitely missing in the ecosystem so far.

What's your experience building a frontend on your Elasticsearch index, tips +
something specific you would be looking for in a project like this?

~~~
konradb
It looks nice, certainly it would be useful to have something quick to throw
up in front of an index. What initially came to mind as something I would look
for is tangential - with no security for ES, I presumably can't use this
approach in anything made generally available over the internet, as I'd have
to open ES up to the world? Or is there a way round this?

~~~
YousefED
Good question. From a security perspective you definitely want to be careful
exposing your cluster to the outside and perhaps build an API around it as
AznHisoka suggests (especially with recent security issues in mind).

However, imo this can be quite cumbersome for simply building a dashboard for
internal or client-only use / prototyping. Also, a reverse-proxy limiting
requests made to your cluster can also block a lot of malicious requests
(e.g.: prevent unintended inserts / updates / deletes).

I probably should add a warning about this to the docs, thanks!

------
AznHisoka
I rather build an API around my search index rather than call it directly from
AngularJS, but that may just be me.

~~~
Scottopherson
Their Kibana dashboard is just an Angular app that calls ES directly:
[http://www.elasticsearch.org/overview/kibana/](http://www.elasticsearch.org/overview/kibana/)

"NOTE: Kibana 3 talks directly to Elasticsearch from the browser. This means
that your browser communicates directly with Elasticsearch, not via an
intermediary. You may wish to configure a reverse proxy to restrict access to
Elasticsearch."

